# O&w Computer



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Got a beat up O&W from the 'bay recently for peanuts. The crystal was so badly scratched you couldn't make out the dial. There was a layer of grime in every crook and cranny. The dial and movement was rattling about in the case. But it did keep time very well.

So out came the movement(pristine!). Then sandpapered/Brassoed the crystal. Toothbrush and colgate to the case. Put the movemenr back and secured it nicely. And what do you have?

A very nice O&W Computer. Compared to other Computers, this one has O&W loge and Precision on the dial rather than Selectron. I just love putting in some elbowgrease and reaping the rewards. In my haste to do it up I forgot the 'before' shots.




































Compared to a picture of Sharky's Selectron(hope you don't mind)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, well done on the hard work...

I love the aged tritium lumed markers


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent Andy - you must be well chuffed.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great, well done; you should be deservedly pleased with the result.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the club









I don't think I have ever noticed an O&W dial one before









Yours is also (was) water proof to 20ATM.










Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Yours is also (was) water proof to 20ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the (wider) lugs yours would appear to be cased with the O&W "economy" divers case, hence the 20 ATM.










Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Andy,


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm well chuffed. First the Seiko 6306 and now this one. E-bay sure can be a box of chocolates! You never know what you're gonna get!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

very nice mate-Tony


----------

